# you think you know metal, yeah?  think you're a metalhead?  think again



## aqxsl (Jan 16, 2013)

bet you don't know *babby* *metal*

[video=youtube;stmFt7GaM-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stmFt7GaM-Q[/video]


this is it, this is what i've been looking for all along


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Jan 16, 2013)

.... Now I have one more reason why we didn't do ENOUGH damage to Japan.


----------



## Demensa (Jan 16, 2013)

YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES

I always love contrast between super catchy, upbeat with heavier metal...


----------



## Namba (Jan 17, 2013)

What in the ever loving name of fuck is this shit?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm....
...
...
...Intrigued  dear god


----------



## Em1l (Jan 17, 2013)

...........Japan, not really surprised
they have so many fucking weird 'Metal' bands, I must admit its still easier to listen to than some Deathcore bands


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 17, 2013)

I think that gave me a cancer


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 17, 2013)

Some catchy upbeat electronic stuff with a bit of a pop influenced metal? Yeah, I can dig that.

I listen to a lot of glam metal and Andrew W.K. type stuff, so I can find an appreciation for this.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2013)

HEHUEHUEUHEHUEHUEHUEUHEHUEUH WHY DO I FIND THIS SO AWESOME


----------



## triage (Jan 17, 2013)

when they have the little girl doing the _bloody panda_-esque guttural scream about halfway through i lost it


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 18, 2013)

triage said:


> when they have the little girl doing the _bloody panda_-esque guttural scream about halfway through i lost it



Sad thing is, I'm fairly certain she isn't doing them, since they exist throughout the song when the mic is nowhere near her mouth and it doesn't even sound like a pitch a girl like her can hit. 

I so wish they'd have more growlsand screams :E


----------



## Conker (Jan 18, 2013)

I...I really liked that song. It's a shame they don't have an actual album on itunes I can buy. They have two four track EPs for five bucks each, which kinda sucks. Not sure I want to spend ten bucks on eight songs. 

But shit, I think I really liked that. I. I don't know. My mind kind of doesn't work right now.


----------



## aqxsl (Jan 18, 2013)

Conker said:


> But shit, I think I really liked that. I. I don't know. My mind kind of doesn't work right now.



i didn't know what to make of it either

i first thought this was just babby metal for babbies, but after watching the video again i've realized this is actually really avant-garde stuff

the majorly obvious lip-synching?  the super kawaii full-body headbanging?  and the fucking ironic rasta-rap breakdown?  come on.  hell, i don't think the skeletons are actually even playing their guitars

this is meta-metal man; this is brilliant satire a la Frank Zappa's We're Only In It For The Money

at least, i like to believe


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 18, 2013)

My sides were ripped asunder when the did the rapping part. 

I might just download an album for the lulz.


----------



## Conker (Jan 18, 2013)

aqxsl said:


> i didn't know what to make of it either
> 
> i first thought this was just babby metal for babbies, but after watching the video again i've realized this is actually really avant-garde stuff
> 
> ...


Satire or not, I really did enjoy it. I mean, I don't get this whole "i like this band ironically" bullshit. You either like a band or you don't. This BABYMETAL might be full retard, but that song was fucking catchy.


----------



## Mehru (Jan 18, 2013)

I can see a world tour with Decapitated and Cannibal Corpse on the cards with these guys...


----------



## aqxsl (Jan 18, 2013)

Conker said:


> Satire or not, I really did enjoy it. I mean, I don't get this whole "i like this band ironically" bullshit. You either like a band or you don't. This BABYMETAL might be full retard, but that song was fucking catchy.



oh the song is tremendous, i've since downloaded one of their albums because of it

it's not that i like this ironically to be a douche as you are suggesting, i legitimately like it for the absurdity.  this so thoroughly goes against the grain of what you expect from metal and in such an over the top way that it's beautiful; aka Rock In Opposition man

i like it because it's unexpected, that's all


----------



## Black Ice (Jan 19, 2013)

Metal goes kawaii


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 19, 2013)

Puffy Ami Yumi: Teenage Angst Edition :V


----------



## Demensa (Jan 19, 2013)

aqxsl said:


> i didn't know what to make of it either
> 
> i first thought this was just babby metal for babbies, but after watching the video again i've realized this is actually really avant-garde stuff
> 
> ...



Exactly! It's avant-garde, but in a very fun and inviting way...


----------



## Conker (Jan 19, 2013)

aqxsl said:


> oh the song is tremendous, i've since downloaded one of their albums because of it
> 
> it's not that i like this ironically to be a douche as you are suggesting, i legitimately like it for the absurdity.  this so thoroughly goes against the grain of what you expect from metal and in such an over the top way that it's beautiful; aka Rock In Opposition man
> 
> i like it because it's unexpected, that's all


Ah. I wasn't sure. Yeah. I want to grab an album as well, though like I said, I only see the four song EPs on Itunes. Haven't checked Amazon yet. Piratebay didn't have them either, though that was more out of curiosity than anything. I no longer torrent music.

What album did you grab and where?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 19, 2013)

This is much better than what I was expecting.

But I think I need to listen to a studio version of this instead of a live version to determine if I think it sounds like shit or not. Nice concept, though, if they can balance it right.

I'm a sucker for finding metal where you wouldn't normally find it.


----------



## aqxsl (Jan 19, 2013)

Conker said:


> Ah. I wasn't sure. Yeah. I want to grab an album as well, though like I said, I only see the four song EPs on Itunes. Haven't checked Amazon yet. Piratebay didn't have them either, though that was more out of curiosity than anything. I no longer torrent music.
> 
> What album did you grab and where?



the ep Kiba of Akiba from whatcd


----------



## Conker (Jan 19, 2013)

Okay, so I know nothing of Japanese culture, but I stumbled upon an interview with these via youtube (really short one), and this group just seems so manufactured. Maybe it's part of the "teen idol" portion that makes this up, but the answers they gave to questions were just...so cringeworthy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_t-tsN1FxcQ#!

Starts at about five minutes in. 

The girls are so young, it's kinda odd really. I dunno what to think, though I like the idea of "Japanese Metal" even if this probably isn't what Japanese Metal is like in the last. I should really try and find some.



> But I think I need to listen to a studio version of this instead of a  live version to determine if I think it sounds like shit or not. Nice  concept, though, if they can balance it right.


I think it's kinda clear that the music has been put over the live show. Not the first time I've seen this, but there's a part where you can easily hear the vocals and no one has a mic near their mouth. I'm guessing they are lip singing everything anyways.


----------

